# My hedgie won't try new foods!



## chicks963 (May 3, 2015)

My hedgie is two months old and she's been with me for about a month now. I am happy with her main food, that she does eat, but she will not touch anything else that I've tried to give her as treats. She won't eat live or dried meal worms, strawberries, or bananas and other dried berries. She won't even touch them! Any suggestions? Is she just too young?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

She's a hedgehog. That's normal. Hedgies are notoriously picky. If you have a good quality food that she's eating regularly, then don't worry if she won't eat any treats. Continue to offer them though. Sometimes they'll turn up their nose at something one day and the next day it will be their favorite thing. Just be sure to only offer one treat at a time though. That way if she eats it and it causes a tummy upset you'll know what it was that caused the problem.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Dried fruits or berries are recommended for hedgehogs because they can stick in their teeth. Its better to feed fresh fruit and berries and live meal worms. Try adding a couple of live mealworms to her food in her dish. Sometimes they don't realize that they are food.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Try again when your hedgie is older, seems like when they are young, they don't like to try new foods. 

She's awfully young, give her time to really develop good eating habits. Was she really just 4 weeks old when you got her? That's barely weaned.


----------

